# 2010 Puppy Party at Pat's!



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

A *BIG THANK YOU to Pat, aka Hostess with the Mostest, aka the A Team,* :chili::aktion033::chili: who held a fabulous puppy party at her home yesterday. As usual, it was so much fun and it was great to see all the SM mommies and fluffs!

Pics below:











*
The Chrisman Mommies and Chrisman fluffs: Sue and Tyler, Me and Mia, Tammy and Benny*










*Tam and I*











*My FAVORITE pic!!* 











*Girlfriends....* 










*Thank you Tammy for the presents!!! TOO CUTE!!*









*
Mia and her new present from God mommy Tammy*









*
I think it looks just like Mia!*









*
Hostess with the Mostest, aka Pat and I! (plus beauty queen Miss Ava and Mia) *




*









GROUP SHOTS! *



























*


THANK YOU AGAIN Pat!!!*


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness! It looks like you guys had a blast!! So many fluffs! :wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

It looks like you all had a great time!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

All the boys and girls are gorgeous!!! It looks like it was so much fun.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Everyone looks so happy!!! It's easy to see that Pat hosted a wonderful and fun puppy party!! The fluff's look gorgeous. And, so do all of the ladies!

Thank you for sharing the pictures, Alice. And, yes, the picture of you with Mia, with Tammy holding Benny looking up at you, is precious. I can see why it is one of your favorites!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What fun!!! Looks like pups and people had a perfect time!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures. I love it when there are a lot of malt pups all together. Everyone looks great.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! great pics!
Looks like everyone had an amazing time!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Alice!! I wished I could have been there also...Everyone and their fluffs looked fabulous!! I'm glad you all had such a great time!! xoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- this has turned into such a great annual event. I sure wish I was close enough to attend. Everyone looks like they were having so much fun. 

Nice to see Nanci there too. I miss her on SM.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow that is awesome! So many beautiful pups and peeps!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great pics Alice!!! The party looked like such fun!! Everyone looked great!!! Thanks for sharing~~~~:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alice - your pictures came out great!!! I love having you, me, Tammy and our fluffs together in a picture.:wub::wub:I really think they look very similar, especially the big eyes. I'm up to my eyeballs in work, literally so can't upload any of our pix but will as soon as I can.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics Al. Wonderful time yesterday!!!!! That one of us and Benny being cradled like an infant lol....hysterical!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What fun!!!!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

FAB!!!!

What great fun you guys had!

The babies are so beautiful!

I think Benny should be called "Ragdoll!!!" :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Fabulous pics, Alice! Thanks so much for sharing!

What a wonderful day for everybody! :chili:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh more lovely pics of a great party  thanks for posting.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh yeah!!! More pics!!!! This get together looked like so much fun!!!!:aktion033: I'm still laughing at how chill Benny's looked in all these shots! I wish I could get mine to be like that lol:w00t:

Thanks for sharing more great pics!!! Felt like we were there!!!  :Flowers 2: *and no Snooki in sight lol*


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for letting me share everyone! Hopefully Pat will host another one next year, and more SM folks will come!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> Oh yeah!!! More pics!!!! This get together looked like so much fun!!!!:aktion033: I'm still laughing at how chill Benny's looked in all these shots! I wish I could get mine to be like that lol:w00t:
> 
> Thanks for sharing more great pics!!! Felt like we were there!!!  :Flowers 2: *and no Snooki in sight lol*


 Eileen LMAO!!!!!:HistericalSmiley: It's ironic b/c Benny was a maniac for 1/2 the party. He was an angel at times and a total devil at other times, barking his head off at people and dogs!!!!!! There pics were taken when he was on a good spurt! LOL!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

FUN!!!! Oh my gosh, how I wish I could ahve been there!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

gibbert said:


> FUN!!!! Oh my gosh, how I wish I could ahve been there!


Just have to add HEIDI -- IT'S SO GOOD TO SEE YOU AGAIN!! That's all


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

roflol....Benny just cracks me up with how he limp he is in his mommy's arms. My Jett is the same way. :wub: And love the one of Mia and the little puppy Malt from Tammy. Was that a strawberry you were dangling over her? Whatever it was, it sure made her happy.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

GREAT PICTURES!!!! Oh how I wish I could of been there to see
all those precious little one play together. I'm so glad
everyone had a fantastic time.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:chiliictures are awesome! Fluff's were cute as can be! Alice I do not think there has ever been a bad picture of you!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a fun puppy party, great pics!!:aktion033:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

These are such great pictures, I had to come back and look again! Makes me want to move out East! Maybe once my son moves to Ithaca this Fall it might even be possible to go to one of Pat's famous puppy parties. One can only hope! One thing I have to ask is why are all these fluff NAKED? :blush:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what WONDERFUL photos!! loved each and every one...even went back for second look! You gals are beautiful group and of course the pups are simply darling! Know you all must have had a fantastic time!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nissa Fiona said:


> These are such great pictures, I had to come back and look again! Makes me want to move out East! Maybe once my son moves to Ithaca this Fall it might even be possible to go to one of Pat's famous puppy parties. One can only hope! One thing I have to ask is why are all these fluff NAKED? :blush:


AH ha! Ok I'm writing all this down....Kim is coming next year.....yep....:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nissa Fiona said:


> These are such great pictures, I had to come back and look again! Makes me want to move out East! Maybe once my son moves to Ithaca this Fall it might even be possible to go to one of Pat's famous puppy parties. One can only hope! One thing I have to ask is why are all these fluff NAKED? :blush:


Kim - you didn't get the memo? It was a nude, come as you are party.:w00t::w00t: luckily for fluffs not humans. I was really too toasty out to wear much of anything.:smheat:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just realized every pic you posted of me had Benny craddled, 1/2 passed out. Everyone is gonna think I drugged him LOL! 
For the record...that is just classic Benny position! He sleeps like that, lays in my arms like that...he is just a total goofball!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> I just realized every pic you posted of me had Benny craddled, 1/2 passed out. Everyone is gonna think I drugged him LOL!
> For the record...that is just classic Benny position! He sleeps like that, lays in my arms like that...he is just a total goofball!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Oh come on Tammy. I saw you slip Benny something. :w00t::w00t: Just kidding!! The little guys and girls got pretty pooped later and were doing a lot of lounging while all us humans were...drinking and eating and laughing a lot.:chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You've heard of roofies Sue? Well there are also Ruffies LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! J/K!!

Yes you are right...the barking, playing, running, and the HEAT wore them all out. I came home, uploaded pics and passed out so early. We were all exhausted!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

pictures are great!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Ooooo. I WISH I lived closer! It looks like you all had so much fun.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg , those are beautiful , u ladies r beautiful , u all looked stunning , n the fluffs were adorable , those pics of benny were to die for dolce would never ever.. iloved it ,, looks like a great party ,, i wish i lived closer!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

What fun ,wish i was there .


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I really enjoyed all the great pics from Pat's party. Looks like she's a great hostess and so sad I missed it :-(


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

woot! what a party!! :chili::chili: looks like everyone had tons of fun!!
thanks for sharing the pictures


----------

